# Help me fix tthis PLEASE!



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Why can't I use this image in my sig? it says its too big? but it is the right size but it says the file is too large but I am using a link from photobucket so I am confused. Please help!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Try uploading it to tinypic and then selecting the message board option, then put the IMG link into your sig. If that doesn't work then you may want to consult one of the Admins.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Edit, what HOGH said.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How is looking guys? 

Thanks so much for the help !


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks nice, good job.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> How is looking guys?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help !


That looks really good man! I have been thinking about putting one up for the world cup. Looks good though! :thumbsup:


----------

